# Ping Alta CB 55 Soft Regular Shaft



## Hoganman1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Does anyone on the forum play this shaft? I have a regular flex in my Ping G400. It's not performing as it once did and at age 71, I'm thinking it's time to go with a senior flex. Please share your thoughts with me. I found one online for $86. I'm thinking it's worth a try.
Thanks


----------



## rosecott (Aug 12, 2021)

I had a Ping fitting last Autumn and ended up with Alta CB SR shafts - 65 for the fairways, 70 for the hybrids. They have proved to suit me perfectly - and I'm considerably older than you.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 12, 2021)

Interestingly I had a Ping fitting recently and the fitter wanted me to go to S flex and I am nearly your age. Age is no real guide to swing speed.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 12, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Interestingly I had a Ping fitting recently and the fitter wanted me to go to S flex and I am nearly your age. Age is no real guide to swing speed.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you. I'm envious. I forgot to mention that I have a torn right rotator cuff. My drives now are 185 to 200. I was around 220 before that happened.  I know I could just move up a set of tees, but my group likes to play from 6250. I can still hang with them. However, it would be easier if I could get it out there a little farther off the tee. I'm hoping a softer shaft will help.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 14, 2021)

For that price give it a go .
Golf has a habit of being the opposite of what you think though.
If any of your pps have one can you try theirs.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Well now I'm confused. I had a pro at our course lend me a demo and I had pretty good success with it. It was a Callaway Epic Speed 9* with a 5.0 Project X Cypher 40g shaft. I was surprised I was able to get the nine degree airborne, but I did and it was pretty long. He also said the cypher shaft was a regular flex. He's on the Callaway staff so I assume he knows their specs. I started to get him to do a fitting with that club at both 9* and 10.5*. The only problem is that club costs $530. I'm thinking I should just stick with my Ping G400 until the price drops on that Epic Speed when their new offerings come out in January. I've always stayed a generation or two behind when buying drivers because one can save over $100 by doing so.
As for the Ping Alta senior shaft; I hate to buy something without getting to demo it. I've tried some senior flex shafts before in other drivers and they weren't that great. I have two in the garage right now that no one wants to buy. I'm thinking going with a lighter r flex my be the best bet for me.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 16, 2021)

I keep a senior flex shaft for my driver on standby. When I take a longish period off due to injury it goes in until I am swinging normally. I have had had it for many years and luckily TM have not changed their adaptors for many years either so although I have changed the driver the shaft still fits

If you buy and do not get on with it now you might at some time in the future.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 16, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I keep a senior flex shaft for my driver on standby. When I take a longish period off due to injury it goes in until I am swinging normally. I have had had it for many years and luckily TM have not changed their adaptors for many years either so although I have changed the driver the shaft still fits

If you buy and do not get on with it now you might at some time in the future.
		
Click to expand...

That's a great point. As I age, what works now may not work so well a year from now.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 16, 2021)

I think stiffness and weight both need to be considered. If you are a decent ball striker who gets a decent shape on the shot, a light weight might be enough, and you can now get decent shafts in the 40-gram range. The weight has a strong influence on whether you can get the head back to the ball, and the flex has more of an influence on how the face responds at impact.


----------

